# Help naming a song(Soul Plane)



## patata (Apr 5, 2014)

So I am obsessed with a song in soul plane,it is @ 18:37

Lyrics are ''I'll knock your brains out of your mouth,white people loading on your house''

I'm pretty sure it's Wu Tang.No success though...


PHLEASE help


----------



## Fiction (Apr 5, 2014)




----------

